# Treating a Systemic Yeast Infection



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Berlin has an over population of yeast - everywhere. Ears, paws, armpits, groin...I am sure in his GI tract as well. I am not going to the vet for this yet - called them and talked to them though. So I am going to try and treat it naturally. 

For starters - I changed his kibble. He was on grain free Nutri Life (fish formula) but changed to Zignature which is grain, egg, chicken, and potato free. Gonna give it a try and see if it helps. He also had (may still have - he's on his second round on metronidazole for it - has probably a week or so left) Giardia. So yes, I know that killed off his good bacteria and let the yeast over populate. I bought some raw ACV - gonna add to his water, and dip his paws in a ACV/Hydrogen Peroxide/Water mixture. And gonna sponge down his itchy yeasty skin areas with ACV - question though.... How much to add to the water/how often? Can I use ACV full strength to sponge on his skin areas? I am not gonna use it in his ears yet..because I am treating that with Zymox OTIC HC 1% Soln right now - for probably two weeks since they are pretty bad. After ward though, I am going to clean his ears with ACV soln - is pure ACV okay? 

Second, he has been getting organic virgin (cold pressed/unrefined) coconut oil every other day, and salmon oil every other day...going to bump the coconut oil up to every day. He probably was getting about a tbsp, is 2 tbsp okay for him? Gonna do it slowly, but how much do I want to be supplementing with? 

Third, going to do this for a few weeks, and once he stops the antibiotics, I am going to add in a strong probiotic. He usually gets Kefir with his dinner, but going to stop as I dont want to feed the yeast right now. Is Kefir okay? I should probably add a stronger probiotic to the Kefir. Recommendations? I have used Fasttrack Microbial (FastTrack) Is that good? Im open to any recommendations as I have to order the probiotic. 

Last, I bought Zymox Enzymatic topical spray for his yeasty hot spots...seems to be working although he HATES me spraying by his man junk. 

Any other advice is welcome! My poor 'yeasty boy' smells, and is just uncomfortable.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would look into a Candida detox. You can buy the product from Now and use a probiotic (specifically for dogs! They have different flora than we do.)


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks Jax. This? NOW Foods Candida Clear VCaps - Free Shipping


Crap I think they had that at the health store I was just at. I'll have to stop there tomorrow.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yup! Buy it from swansonvitamins.com. Much cheaper. You have to follow a candida detox diet for him also. Meaning NO grains, rice, wheats. You remove all sugar sources. meat and veges are fine (no corn, peas, potatoes or sweet pot.) I would put him on a homecooked or raw diet during this time. I take one with each meal so do the same for him. 

Read this thread
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/203826-candida-yeast-overgrowth.html

and btw...coconut oil should help kill it off too.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> yup! Buy it from swansonvitamins.com. Much cheaper. You have to follow a candida detox diet for him also. Meaning NO grains, rice, wheats. You remove all sugar sources. meat and veges are fine (no corn, peas, potatoes or sweet pot.) I would put him on a homecooked or raw diet during this time. I take one with each meal so do the same for him.
> 
> Read this thread
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/203826-candida-yeast-overgrowth.html
> ...


Thanks! I'll order that for him. I had him on a raw diet, but his appetite lately just...ugh. He wasnt eating the raw, so I was boiling some ground turkey/chicken and adding it to his kibble. I have no idea how to do a full home cooked diet though. I am hoping he will have a desire to eat his raw food again...the only problematic thing in his new kibble is peas and legumes.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The coconut oil should help -- I've read you can do 1-2 teaspoons per 10 pounds (1 being a maintenance dose, 2 for treating something) but work up to it SLOWLY as herxing can result.

I also highly recommend using a *Chlorhexidine 4%* shampoo to get at the stuff on his skin and give some immediate relief (brand doesn't matter, but try to get 4%). Here's an example: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Dermapet-TrizChlor-4-Shampoo-8oz/dp/B003515KV0/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1375039431&sr=8-10&keywords=chlorhexidine+4%25[/ame]

I got my first bottle from the vet (non-prescription), and now I buy it online. The vet recommended it for a foster dog I had who had yeasty, flaky, yucky skin -- we had to bathe her once a week for several weeks. It helped with the itching immediately, and it knocks that yeasty smell out. I've even taken my bottle use at the shelter on dogs with awful skin (after it was tested by the vet staff and determined not to be parasites). I've seen it some really dramatic turn-arounds with it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I've dealt with so many dogs , hand-in-hand with holistic vet , and with rescues and puppy mill raid brood matrons etc etc . so instead of starting fresh am going back to some old posts with information that I offered 

you can also look a malassezia 

diet -- add organic sulfur which includes garlic and MSM --
omega 3's are important - 

dark , dampish, musty points to a fungal problem.

essential fatty acids, high lauric acid content virgin coconut oil, chlorophyll high greens which are naturally anti fungal such as split cell chlorella -- olive leaf powder, USNEA inside and outside, general health boost.

bathe with Selsun Blue Fortified or Head and Shoulders - dandruff is a fungal problem, or get Mane 'N Tail PROTECT which covers fungus ,bacteria, etc.

Probiotics to establish correct gut flora , displace 

for the outside HEALIN' HOLLERS Anti-Fungal Salve with Usnea, Oregano, Calendula, Goldenseal, Myrrh, and Tea Tree Oil

Usnea | ALTERNATIVE Health & Herbs REMEDIES

Mrsa 

Malassezia Dermatitis (Canine) | Petside

MSM , an organic sulfur should be added to the diet.
Essential fatty acids are a must , skin disorders often indicating a chronic difficiency . 
Probiotics and digestive enzymes. 

comprehensive digestive enzyme and probiotic -- two different functions 

you stated before that your dog was on anti biotics which have wiped out beneficial gut flora , so food is not absorbed , tipping the dog in to a stuffed but starved situation - challenging and depressing the immune system , allowing fungus to grab hold which further depress the immune system. http://www.rottweilerhealth.org/pdfs..._paters_02.pdf --- a significant increase of malassezia in anti-biotic treated dogs

give the best protein diet possible , with "clean" protein as the liver does need to be detoxed . Egg yolks are rich in digestible protein, lecithin (liver cleansing) B 2 (riboflavin) B 6 and zinc . A shaved brazil nut will provide zinc as well, so will ground pumpkin seeds . You can give lecithin granules as well. Egg yolk , liver and royal jelly are rich in biotin a water soluble B vitamin . .Give long chain essential fatty acids -- omega 3 , fish oil . Anti inflammatory .
You have to make the changes inside and outside. You have to heal the gut . Provide the digestive enzymes , provide probiotics -- the more strains the better --- 


I see the recommendations against products with carrots , simple thought being that carrots are high in sugar (not all --that's for sure some varieties are really sharp and pungent - chew on a horse carrot and you'll see) . Carrots however are beneficial because they are high in beta carotene which helps reduce inflammation . Any source that is high in anti oxidants will be beneficial . 
Alfalfa and wheat grass powder rich in anti oxidants and other beneficial properties Natural Remedies, Folk Medicine, and Probiotic Supplements for Dandruff

you can provide coconut oil inside and outside -- very good anti fungal properties. For the outside slightly warm and add drops of Tea tree oil , massage into skin . Dog will look wet but this will dry quickly and the dog will not leave grease marks . Soothing to the skin as well. 

I use horsetail , dandelion and spirulina in one of my supplements . MSM you can give as a food and as a cream to irritated and damaged skin , which heals more quickly and some of the pain and irritation is taken away .msm information




   








 07-02-2011, 03:06 PM #*37* (*permalink*) 









look , vets make a bundle off skin disorders and keep throwing antibiotics at the symptom -- partly because they don't know better (? why not?) and partly because the patients care-taker (owner) expects to walk out of that clinic with "something". Yes the problem gets worse because the structure of what may be part of the solution is being destroyed. I have personally helped with an 8 year old breeding female pug that was part of a raid on a puppy mill -- poor Ruby was nothing but a grey toaster sized rank wet mess -- recommendation was to euthanize her because of ther age --. My friend took her on and Ruby became the local dog pet food store mascot where my friend was a manager . Ruby's recovery became a local point of interest -- and recover she did , other than a blue haze over her eyes , she looked all the world like a dog that had lived life on a silk cushion. Another project I was helpful in was a dog that had a "final date at the vet's" . I asked for a reprieve , a set amount of time , if evidence of recovery was present they would continue and let the dog live out his time . Within 3 weeks the black lab mix, which had virtually no hair when I saw him first time , and radiating heat from the inflamation and stinking so that you wanted to change your clothes after contact . After changing to better diet and supplements the dog showed new skin, a slick of glossy black hair coming in , and energy -- as if he was years and years younger . Saw the dogs owner at my grand daughters graduation from high school -- got accepted into the Ontario College of Art !! competed against 3,000 applicants . Anyway the reason I brought this up is that my introduction to this black lab mix was when my grand daughter and her close friend were in their last year (grade 8) of public school - and now here they are finished high school and the dog , now 9 years of age is still a member of the family. However previously the owners had spent over $2,000 on diagnosis and medication and treatments and anti biotics -- none of which made any change if not deepening the problem.
Here is a link to Sharpei forum The Chinese Shar-Pei Information Forums and Discussion Group • View topic - What Malassezia and Lymphangectasia look like . Google Sharpei and skin problems and you will shake your head . Do you see the comment where someone spent $8,000 not a misprint yes eight thousand on vet care for a skin problem which was not diagnosed till they went to Cornell . How is that possible . That is maddening . 
Do you want to see how extensive and how damaging unchecked fungal problems, because the are systemic which means not just on the skin but affecting internal organs , can be . Then look at this The Chinese Shar-Pei Information Forums and Discussion Group • View topic - What Malassezia and Lymphangectasia look like . Those are the dogs swollen mishappen hocks. One person describes it as elephant man's disease in appearance .

isn't there a saying - there's a fungus among us , let's get it , before it get's us .


​


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Jax & Magwart and Carmspac gave great suggestions.
Below are a few more.
If you'd like help with a simple raw diet to keep your baby on for a few weeks (and treats) to get this flare up under control, pm me and I'd be glad to help.

~Ears: 
*The simplest thing you can start with, is wiping out the dogs’ ears, at least 2 times per day, with Apple Cider Vinegar Get some Organic AVC from the health food store when you get a chance but use what you have in the house now. Mix it 50%/50% at first to see how it goes, then you can make it a little stronger if you need to. I use it full strength to clean the dogs ears after a bath. 
*Witch Hazel is another great ear wash. It’s purchased from a drug store or health food store. You can also do a rotation of both ACV and Witch Hazel (full strength), one in the morning and one at nite. If you are home, try and wipe them out at noon too if possible.
*Calendula (non-alcohol): Calendula (made from the Marigold Flower) is an excellent antifungal with healing properties for all types of skin issues, including hot spots, and yeasty ears. Medical herbalists refer to it as nature’s miracle skin healer! Wipe out ears 2 times daily. Purchased from a health food store. 
* This is an herbal made from flowers. http://www.nativeremedies.com/petalive/products/eardr-cleaning-ear-cat-dog.html

~Internally:
*“Apple Cider Vinegar has anti-fungal, anti-bacterial, and anti-viral properties, primarily coming from the malic acid and acetic acid portion of the vinegar. Apple cider vinegar changes the PH in the system to alkaline because of the ash content. Apple cider vinegar acts as a buffer in the body because the acetic acid reacts with base or acid compounds to form an acetate, therefore rendering them chemically bioavailable for the body's utilization. Additionally, Apple Cider Vinegar can reduce the toxicity of certain compounds by converting the toxin into an acetate compound, which is less toxic. This is why they are ideal for insect bites and certain skin allergies. While Apple Cider vinegar in itself is considered alkaline, a chemically pure vinegar (white distilled) is neither acid nor basic forming as it leaves no ash as the entire portion, when burned evaporates completely. This type of vinegar is not beneficial and should not be given to dogs.”
• Up to 25# = ½ teaspoon per day
• 25# - 50# = 1 teaspoon per day
• 50# -75# = 2 teaspoons per day
• 75# 100# = 1 Tablespoon per day.
If the dog doesn’t seem to like it, mix the AVC first with a Tablespoon or two of low fat chicken broth, then drizzle over food.


**Echinacea - Purple Cone Flower*Depending on the severity of yeast in your dog, you may want to consider adding Echinacea. It is a nutritional herbal supplement that *boosts the immune system* by promoting the production of white blood cells, which build resistance to skin disorders. Well documented by holistic vets as excellent for fighting viral, bacterial and *yeast infections*. Echinacea is also beneficial for various skin disorders such as hot spots. This herbal supplement cleanses the blood, liver, lymph glands, and kidneys. Echinacea has anti-viral and antiseptic properties is a valuable aid in wound healing.
*Echinacea's polysaccharide and phytosterol constituents support the immune system by activating white blood cells (lymphocytes and macrophages). 
*Echinacea promotes nonspecific T-cell activation, a type of white blood cell important in providing resistance to mold-like bacteria, yeast, fungi, parasites, and viruses. The T cells then increase the production of interferon, an important part of the body’s response to viral infections. *Should use 10 days on then off for one week, then start again, for the system to utilize it properly, and so that the body will not become accustom to it.
*
According to nutraceutical researcher, Jon Barron, “there are two primary varieties of Echinacea: purpurea and angustifolia. They are similar, but also have complementary properties. Formulas that use both are more likely to be effective. It’s also worth noting that potency runs from seed to root to leaf to almost none in the flower. And of course herb quality is paramount.” Nature's Answer - Echinacea Root Standardized Extract - 60 Veg/Caps 
*Proprietary herbal blend:* *Standardized Echinacea (angustifolia) root extract (4% echinacosides), Standardized Echinacea (purpurea) root extract (2% cichoric acid derivatives) 300 mg † Echinacea purpurea (flower, leaf, stem) powder 200 mg*

**Vitamin C *is a proven anti-oxidant that can help to regulate the growth of yeast in the body. It is also crucial to help boost a dogs’ (AND your) immune system. Its benefit is essential anti-viral, anti-bacterial activity. You’ll need to use a “real whole food” product vitamin C, not the synthetic or synthesized ones such as Ascorbate Acid (which was the first compound to be synthesized from Vitamin C), Calcium Ascorbate (Calcium ascorbate is a calcium salt of ascorbic acid, vitamin C, which is chemically bound to calcium), or Magnesium Ascorbic (is ascorbic acid chemically bound to magnesium). Not that these are bad……just not the whole food form of Vitamin C. These are the types mainly sold in health food stores. You need the citrus bio-flavonoids from the C. 
Synergy’s “*Pure Radiance C*” is a great, whole food, natural, form of Vitamin C! 
Quote: “Nearly all conventional Vitamin C supplements found in stores today are chemically synthesized and derived from genetically modified compounds – most of which originates from China. In contrast, _Pure Radiance C_® is exclusively made from organic and wild berries that are naturally rich in Vitamin C. A whole food product your body will easily absorb, it contains no GMOs, additives, or fillers, and of course, no synthetic ascorbic acid. _Pure Radiance C_ is made exclusively with certified organic and wild ingredients and contains no additives, fillers, corn, gluten, or synthetic ascorbic acid. All ingredients _The Synergy Company_ uses are grown and processed without genetically modified materials and are certified kosher. Begin with small amounts as it can cause loose stool if the body is not accustom to having it. Work up to 500mg daily for small dogs (divided), and 500mg 2 times daily for large dogs. Since dogs do produce their own vitamin C (we just don’t know how much for an individual dog, especially when there is a crisis), rule of thumb is to increase slowly and when you see loose stool, back off to previous dose and keep dog there for about a week. Then try to increase again. If loose stools again, you’ve reached the dogs limit. This is something that you will adjust the amount depending on the severity of the problem. You could work up to 1,000 mg or more.
http://www.thesynergycompany.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=1PCPO Get the powder for the dogs and the capsules for yourself AND your family!

**Add fresh garlic: *Garlic is a powerful antimicrobial and antibiotic and is effective in fighting various forms of internal or external bacterial, viral, or *fungal infection*. Garlic stimulates immune functions in the bloodstream by increasing the activities of killer cells. Amounts suggested per Dr. Karen Becker, DVM & Dr. Pitcarin:
*Small dogs ¼ to ½ clove/day
*Medium dogs a ½ to 1 clove daily
*45-70# = 1 clove or ½ clove 2 x daily
*75-90# = 1 clove 2 x daily
*over 100# = 1 ½ cloves 2 x daily

Hope this helps & good luck with your Fur Baby!


----------



## mallisa (Nov 30, 2014)

how do i pm


----------



## Chris C (Dec 21, 2021)

gsdlover91 said:


> Berlin has an over population of yeast - everywhere. Ears, paws, armpits, groin...I am sure in his GI tract as well. I am not going to the vet for this yet - called them and talked to them though. So I am going to try and treat it naturally.
> 
> For starters - I changed his kibble. He was on grain free Nutri Life (fish formula) but changed to Zignature which is grain, egg, chicken, and potato free. Gonna give it a try and see if it helps. He also had (may still have - he's on his second round on metronidazole for it - has probably a week or so left) Giardia. So yes, I know that killed off his good bacteria and let the yeast over populate. I bought some raw ACV - gonna add to his water, and dip his paws in a ACV/Hydrogen Peroxide/Water mixture. And gonna sponge down his itchy yeasty skin areas with ACV - question though.... How much to add to the water/how often? Can I use ACV full strength to sponge on his skin areas? I am not gonna use it in his ears yet..because I am treating that with Zymox OTIC HC 1% Soln right now - for probably two weeks since they are pretty bad. After ward though, I am going to clean his ears with ACV soln - is pure ACV okay?
> 
> ...


Hate to say this guys, I but have used Zymox, both blue and red, and have always had the infection come back. Don't know how much I've spent on it. I have two GSD's and the only thing I've found is to use clotrimazole cream. Just a little on your finger and then rub it into the whole area and into the canal softly so as not to scratch the delicate skin. It works wonderfully. Not messy the way zymox is. Also, it costs $11.00 for six tubes on eBay, not $50.00 for that little bottle of zymox. I don't ordinarily post, but this is such an issue for so many owners, I really did want to share this. Clotrimazole is a purely a yeast treatment and nothing else. Also, she has had itchy, red paws forever. Combination yeast and bacteria sprays didn't work. So I tried this cream on her paws as well. For the first time there is no redness and darkened skin, and she hasn't touched them for days! Works like a miracle! Hope this helps anyone having these troubles.


----------

